# First Cycle Test E/Deca/DBol



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello There,

I am due to begin my first cycle in January next year. I'm 31 and have been training for 3 years. At 17% BF I want to carb cycle my way down to 10%BF at 180lbs. My training has been low-volume; squats, deads, bench, rows, chins, dips and a little isolation work for smaller muscles. 5-8 reps is my bread and butter but I go as high as 12 on calves, wrists, traps and the odd time on biceps and triceps. I've been reading as much as I can about AAS and have decided on a Test E/Deca/DBol cycle thus:

Weeks 1-12 500mg/week Test E

Weeks 1-10 400mg/week Deca

Weeks 1-5 30mg/day Dianabol

The part that is confusing me the most is the PCT. I have read the stickies on PCT on this site and have read plenty of other stickies and posts on other sites as well as several steroid guides including Anabolics 2009 and Chemical Wizardry.

From what I understand, an oestrogen blocker is required every day from the beginning right through to 4 weeks after last injection as part of the PCT. It seems Nolvadex is the drug of choice here but many have said that it is ineffective in preventing sides from Deca due to the fact it is Progesterone-derived. I have heard recommendations of using Arimidex, then not using Arimidex, using Aromasin, using Cabergoline. I can't seem to get a straight answer. Should I combine an AI with a SERM? Clomid use seems fairly straightforward.Then comes HCG. It seems to me that there are two schools of thought here:

- Use HCG in small doses of 250-500iu twice a week from some weeks after beginning AAS and all the way through the AAS cycle.

or

- Use larger doses of 1500-2000iu in the last few weeks of the AAS cycle, stopping before Nolvadex/Clomid therapy

I had planned this for PCT:

Weeks 1-16 Nolvadex 20mg/day

Weeks 4-12 500iu HCG 2x week

Weeks 13-15 Clomid 100mg/day

Week 16 Clomid 50mg/day

This is the best I can come up with based on what I have read. There's lots of conflicting advice out there so chances are this prescription I've drawn up isn't ideal.

Please feel free to correct any of this, make suggestions and alterations, whatever. Would be great to hear experiences of those who have done the same AAS cycle. Also, I will run liver protection whilst on orals.

Many thanks and regards,

Anthony


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well you seem to have covered allthe bases, but a lot of people will tell you to keep it simple with your first cycle and just do testosterone, if you were to take an anti estrogen I would make it an AI and leave the serms for PCT I use HCG different I like to use it in two week belts of about three jabs of around 800iu from week four onwards but there is no one protocol....


----------



## jakelad (Aug 28, 2009)

In all fairness m8, its ure first cycle...and ure willing to throw 3 diffrent compounds for it. Y?

Y not stick to test e at 500mg EW, see how ure body takes it etc. People get awsome gains from this. Maybe if u wanted to throw dbol in there, week 1-4 @ 30mg ED.

As i think many people will say, keep it simple, i think u myt be aiming abit high


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Good second cycle IMO. But if you wanna do it. Crack on mate aint gonna hurt


----------



## G.I. Joe Galway (Jan 22, 2009)

cabergoline


----------



## YeahLeon (Sep 13, 2010)

Keep it simple! Use less thereby requiring less ancillaries, minimise complications and stop reading so much about what more advanced people are using!

How about 1 amp sust 250/wk 1-10 followed by 20mg of tamoxifen for 30 days 2-3wks later?

Take more next time.


----------



## G.I. Joe Galway (Jan 22, 2009)

250 sus a week is ****e. 500 test a week would be good though.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> In all fairness m8, its ure first cycle...and ure willing to throw 3 diffrent compounds for it. Y?


Well I guess it's because I want the most out of my first cycle. I've been training hard for years and I should be way ahead of where I am now. I'm not prepared to hang around any more.



> cabergoline


So are you suggesting I add cabergoline? Where/when/how much?



> 250 sus a week is ****e.


I agree. If I was forced to make it simpler, I drop the Deca.

Ant


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Drop the deca and then add it into your 2nd cycle mate


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> Drop the deca and then add it into your 2nd cycle mate


Fair point. I've seen Anthony Roberts' beginner cycle recommend just Test E and Dianabol. Do you think Test E/Deca/DBol is pushin it a bit too much for a first cycle?

Ant


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Drop the deca and then add it into your 2nd cycle mate


Totally agree. :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Ant Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

this is weird, my name is Anthony and im currently on week 5 of the exact same cycle! you will see some good gains mate! DO IT!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DrRinse said:


> Fair point. I've seen Anthony Roberts' beginner cycle recommend just Test E and Dianabol. Do you think Test E/Deca/DBol is pushin it a bit too much for a first cycle?
> 
> Ant


The main reason for not taking all 3 meds at once is so that if you get a reaction against one of them then you won't know which one it is and will not know what course of action to take to combat the side effects.

Also after your first cycle of test and dbol which you will grow on then the addition of deca in the 2nd cycle will ensure more growth that time around


----------



## YeahLeon (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, hands up who has used 250mg test in their first cycle? Nobody? I did and gained 10kgs and masses of strength. I used it again with some primo (that I didnt rate) in my second and still gained a lot.

Easy on this complete dismissal of low loses '****e'.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> Also after your first cycle of test and dbol which you will grow on then the addition of deca in the 2nd cycle will ensure more growth that time around


Ah ok thanks for that. Have you done a test e /deca / dbol cycle before? If so, how did your PCT measure up to mine that I've devised? This is really the thing that is more crucial for me to get right than gear dosages. Thanks & Regards



> Ok, hands up who has used 250mg test in their first cycle? Nobody? I did and gained 10kgs and masses of strength.


Ok fair enough. I've never done a cycle before so I'm not in a position to criticise. However, it would seem the general concensus is to run 400-500mg of test even for a beginner and with the price of good UG Test E, I'm don't wanna compromise results because I'm too tight to shell out for another vial.

Ant


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Firstly i would like to say thankyou as it seems you have done some research which is more than i could say for some people on here. Some may say keep it simple but i dont personally think that is too complex to be honest and you seem prepared. For another user who would have clearly done no research i would say keep it simple, but IMO you are good to go with that. Looks good


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DrRinse said:


> Ah ok thanks for that. Have you done a test e /deca / dbol cycle before? If so, how did your PCT measure up to mine that I've devised? This is really the thing that is more crucial for me to get right than gear dosages. Thanks & Regards
> 
> The PCT I would do for that course would be:
> 
> ...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

test and dbol you good to go .. deca is crap.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> Firstly i would like to say thankyou as it seems you have done some research which is more than i could say for some people on here.


Thanks! I make sure I know as much as I can before asking questions.



> The PCT I would do for that course would be:
> 
> Weeks 2-12 HCG 500-1000iu once per week
> 
> ...


Ah great. That's brilliant. Yes, I was favouring the idea of running smaller amounts of HCG throughout rather than risk total shutdown of the balls and have to bring them back from the brink with big HCG doses.

Thanks, Ant


----------



## YeahLeon (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok buddy, give it a whirl. I have to agree with what others have said that you seem unusually well read on the topic so you should be fine. Go get massive.


----------

